# BNC vhost for IRC servers



## xsiick (May 24, 2009)

I really couldn't figure out any better place to put this thread--

Anyways. I recently set up BNC on my bsd server to use as a
proxy for when I connect to an IRC server. I learned that you
could use BNC to cover your domain alltogether with a vhost.

I did some research and found out how to do so.
Here's what my set up is:

home.xsiick.com forwards to my IP address
home.xsiick.com is a vhost entry for my BNC config.
When I connect to a server using /quote conn <server>, it seems that I cannot cover the IP with the vhost home.xsiick.com.

I would like to figure out this issue but I don't know where to
begin.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## eztiger (May 25, 2009)

What BNC software?

I'd hazard a guess that it's because the reverse DNS for your actual ip address isn't home.xsiick.com

The ircd you connect to will look up your reverse DNS and use that as the hostname.

Your bnc software may be checking that before it connects you and stopping you there as it can't satisfy giving you the host you requested of it.


----------

